# 30 weeks and baby measuring big!!!



## Nic

Hi all

Hope you are all keeping well in pregnancies. 

Just thought I would post about my 30 week scan which I had today as I would really appreciate some comparison and thoughts from anyone who has been in a similar situation.

I am 30 weeks today and in my scan this morning my baby's tummy and overall weight are measuring at about 36wks! I knew there was a good chance he would be big due to me having type 1 (as we all know) but I hadn't quite expected him to measure quite that big. His tummy measurement is 319.0mm and his estimated fetal weight 4lb 13ozs. Do any of you know what your baby measured/weighed at this stage if you had a big baby?

I had a scan 4 weeks ago and he was perfect size, however my control hasn't been great the last 3 weeks - I have just got back from a big holiday in Hong Kong, Australia and Bangkok - which was a big challenge for me managing my diabetes and obviously hasn't been good for the little man - or should I say big man!

I feel like I could of done better in the last few weeks and I hope that now I haven't affected the whole of the rest of my pregnancy I see my doctor on Tuesday so hopefully they can advise.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Monkey

Hello! Hope you had a lovely break, sounds fab.

Firstly - growth scans are notoriously inaccurate. I know dozens of people told they were having a big / small baby, and the opposite was true in too many to count! 

If it helps, C was predicted as weighing 7lb 3oz at my 32w scan, and was born at 10lb 11oz at 38+2.

Keep doing as well as possible - that's all you can do, and don't panic! Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## RuthieG

Hi Nic

I can't offer any comparison but I have my 26 week growth scan on Tuesday, so I can empathise. It is quite frightening that he can have grown so much in only 4 weeks since your last scan.

As Monkey said I have read lots about inaccurate growth scans (including a couple of medical journals that question whether they should be used as the inaccuracy can lead to Doctors dealing with you in very different ways based on that info).

You must be worried now but I have also read about women saying that they had a huge growth scan followed by a relatively normal one a couple of weeks later.

Out of interest does your bump seem significantly bigger than it was? That may be impossible to answer!! 

Ruthie


----------



## Nic

Thanks for your replies Monkey and RuthieG!

I have also read about the inaccuracies so I am hoping that is the case here! Monkey - thanks for your weight info, after your 32wk scan did you try even harder with your control to try and prevent your baby getting larger or were you pretty consistent all the way through? Did you have a c-section?

Ruthie - it is hard to say re. bump size! I think I look about right and have only put on bump weight - in fact people keep telling me how I don't look pregnant from the back! I think they will probably measure me on Tuesday too so will know then!

Nic


----------



## RuthieG

Hi Nic

I have just realised that I have also read your blog (I think) by coincidence! 

I thought it would be hard to say about the bump because if you area nything like me you have nothing to compare it to really, apart from what you used to be like!


----------



## Babysaurus

Hello, another here to say try not to panic! I too have heard umpteen stories about ginormous babies which have turned out to be nothing of the sort. Also, there is always the possibility that your baby may have been on the larger side even if you weren't diabetic, but as you are a Type 1 it's now viewed as the fault of that. I am starting to wonder myself if there is in fact too much emphasis on baby size and the baby measuring big or small seems to cause wild speculation (I say this as mine is measuring dead in the middle of the graph so I have since been tutted at over the possibility of making myself vulnerable to hypos - can't bloody win!)
Lastly, you can't do better than your best, and ups and downs are inevitable at times. I have been told by one HCP that high's for a few days are what causes the problems, not the occassional spike in blood sugars but I bet others have been told other things.


----------



## Monkey

Nic said:


> Thanks for your replies Monkey and RuthieG!
> 
> I have also read about the inaccuracies so I am hoping that is the case here! Monkey - thanks for your weight info, after your 32wk scan did you try even harder with your control to try and prevent your baby getting larger or were you pretty consistent all the way through? Did you have a c-section?
> 
> Ruthie - it is hard to say re. bump size! I think I look about right and have only put on bump weight - in fact people keep telling me how I don't look pregnant from the back! I think they will probably measure me on Tuesday too so will know then!
> 
> Nic



I carried on doing pretty much what I was, tbh. My hba1c was in the lows 6s, I was happy with that, balancing all the other things.

I did have a c-section, altho was induced, labour to 10cm and pushed for 2hrs first. It was his position rather than size that was the problem, I was told.


----------



## staceyc

hi i wouldnt go to much on the scan measurements i had a scan at 35 weeks  and they said he was only 4lb i had a em section 2 days later and he was 6lb 6oz lol and he didnt growm that quick in the 2 days in hospital esp on their food lol x


----------



## Smit

Hi, I'll say the same as everyone else, growth scans are not 100%. I'm 37 weeks and my 26 and 28 week growth scan caused major panic, baby was too small and hadn't grown in 2 weeks. I was hysterical. Went for 30 week growth scan and baby measured off the graph and wad now huge in just 2 weeks. My hospital don't give weights as they say its not accurate. They just plot you on the graph with 3 lines. After my scan with a huge baby I got scanned every 2 weeks and from 32 weeks baby had gone back to normal size and I'm now on the middle line of that silly graph. I was on tender hooks at every scan after 30 weeks, until a sonographer and midwife pointed our that my husband is 6ft 6in and thete was a good chance our baby was long and maybe not huge. It's hard to tell. I'll post in a week or 2 and let u know how big/small our baby is. Please try not to worry, i know its hard not to. Xxx


----------



## rachelha

You may also be measuring big due to large a volume of amniotic fluid, this is more common in diabetics.  I had over 2 litres of fluid.

The other thing I would  say is a larger baby is not an awful thing Nathan was 9lb 10oz and perfectly healthy.


----------



## Catwoman76

Sorry I didn't know my baby's weight at 30 weeks ( or can't remember, as it was 11 yrs ago) but she was born at 33 weeks and weighed 41b 8oz, but she looked so tiny   Sheena


----------



## Nic

Hi guys

Thanks for all your replies. I guess we just don't know what size our babies will be until we meet them in person!! I'll see what my doctor says on Tuesday and post an update here. 

From what they said yesterday it doesn't seem like he is just a big baby overall as his head, femur etc are all measuring 30wks, just his tummy that is measuring 36wks. I'm going to get my control back on track now I am home from holiday and try and stop expanding his belly!

Ruthie - thanks for checking out my blog! and Smit good luck with everything in the next few weeks!!


----------



## PhoebeC

Jemimas tummy was about two weeks bigger than it should have measured and i was about two weeks bigger with the fluid by 34 weeks i was more like 38 just because of the liquid 
When she was born at 34 she was 6lb 4 so big for her age but healthy Id try not to worry to much Just do your best Not long left xx


----------



## RuthieG

I just read Nic's blog and she says she is in hospital and the plan is to induce  this Friday (I think it's about 35 weeks). Fingers crossed for her and her baby.


----------



## PhoebeC

Will be thinking of her xx


----------



## Northerner

Me too, hope all goes well Nic


----------



## Nic

Hi guys

Just been replying to some posts on here and noticed you had noticed I was in hospital already, thanks for your thoughts! Induction has now been put back to Sunday, I'll be 35+2 then. Will be sure to keep you posted, I best stop posting and get some sleep hospital life starts early here! 6am for blood pressures and temp with first CTG at 6.30am!

Nic


----------



## Northerner

Hope you've managed to get some sleep Nic  Good luck for Sunday!


----------



## rachelha

Hope all went well with the induction, looking forward to your news


----------

